# Extent Of Canadian Background Checks



## netmaxweb (Sep 6, 2010)

If I move to Canada, and a criminal background check is required for a job, does a background check normally include criminal records from the United States also? Does the Canadian Police Information Center (CPIC) database show US criminal histories when Canadian authorities check on someone? 

If I am issued a Rehabilitation For Criminality, will this show up on a criminal background check?

My understanding is that some background checks will be restricted to the Provincial or Canadian National level rather than International. Is this true?





Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

netmaxweb said:


> If I move to Canada, and a criminal background check is required for a job, does a background check normally include criminal records from the United States also? Does the Canadian Police Information Center (CPIC) database show US criminal histories when Canadian authorities check on someone?
> 
> If I am issued a Rehabilitation For Criminality, will this show up on a criminal background check?
> 
> ...


You must obtain a police certificate from each country or territory where you have lived for six consecutive months or longer since reaching the age of 18.

Source:- Medical Exams and Criminal Checks - Criminal Checks


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

netmaxweb said:


> If I move to Canada, and a criminal background check is required for a job, does a background check normally include criminal records from the United States also? Does the Canadian Police Information Center (CPIC) database show US criminal histories when Canadian authorities check on someone?
> 
> If I am issued a Rehabilitation For Criminality, will this show up on a criminal background check?
> 
> ...


You might not even make it into Canada if you have a criminal record in the US. Since 9/11 there has been much greater cooperation between the 2 countries and Canada now has access to US criminal records right at the point of entry. I know someone who was denied entry into Canada because of a DWI/DUI in the US.

Read this:
Canada

Here's the part that will interest you: 

_Please Note: Anyone with a criminal record (including misdemeanors or Driving While Impaired (DWI)) may be barred from entering Canada and must obtain a special waiver well in advance of any planned travel. To determine whether you may be inadmissible and how to overcome this finding, please refer to the Canadian citizenship and immigration website. _


----------

